# 9/11 Oglelthorpe County



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 13, 2004)

Started the morning at a comfortable 63 degrees but got hot by 10.  The deer were moving good early gobbling up green acorns and the few ripe red oaks we have.  The evening hunt good but started at 84 degrees but with a decent breeze, it was bearable.  5 out of 6 of us saw deer with one killed.  Again, the deer were eating acorns starting at 6o till dark.  The deer were not on the crabapples at all.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 13, 2004)

*C'mon Tim,*

you can do better than that.   Give us some details!

I know going in you had your dad and Jake some good looking places staked out but were not real confident with your own. Who saw what and who killed the deer? Inquiring minds wanna know!

Al


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 13, 2004)

Daddy was on deer morning and evening.  Passed on 2 fawns on the morning hunt and missed a doe in the evening.  Jake got skunked and that was the stand I expected to be the best.  I saw 5 in the morning with a fawn being the only one to come in range and I passed on it.  I saw 6 more on the evening hunt but I missed my setup by 50 yards.  That will be corrected before Saturday.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 13, 2004)

*Olgethorpe cty*

 
Buffalo Creek was quiet and void of all life, except for the turkey waking me up.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 14, 2004)

*What's up with this P'n on the fawns?*

Ya'll got some kind of tradition or contest going on?  

Maybe you want to see a fawn with yellow spots, huh.

Welllllll, to tell ya the truth, I ain't never heard of such. :  

Al


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 14, 2004)

Thats real hunting. Getting the trajectory down is the hard part.  It takes practice. Leaves make a good practice target.





Ya kill'in me!  Too funny!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 14, 2004)

*I guess that leaves me out!*

At 56, my trajectory has everything to do with gravity and little to do with aim.   I used to could P over a high fence and now I try hard not to P on my boots.  

Soooooo, you guys go ahead and have fun with your sport, I don't think I even care to be a spectator.    

Al


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 14, 2004)

Mine is a close range sport also.  It takes a good hunter to get them directly under you.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 14, 2004)

ROFL     

Al you're a trip bud!...


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 14, 2004)

*9/13..........afternoon.........*

saw 8 at 7:40pm..........3 yearling bucks,2 does, and 3 fawns.


----------



## gabowman (Sep 17, 2004)

Everything's been quiet for me on goosepond creek. I saw a yearling at 20 yds. on 9/11 @ 9:40AM which I passed on and a doe on 9/12 @ 7PM and wasnt offered a shot on the doe.

GB


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 20, 2004)

*Saw 5 Saturday afternnoon*

3 does come out around 6:30 and then 2 bucks (one 6 point and one 8 point) around 7:00.  These deer came into a 20 acre overgrown field with a food plot, but they did not come to the plot.  Just came out into the field and hung out till almost dark and then went back into the woods.  They were about 150 yards from me, so no shot was offered.


----------



## coon dawg (Sep 23, 2004)

*.........*

killed 2 big does on Monday............5 1/2 year old, 132 pounds near Comer, 4 1/2 year old, 120 pounds near Sandy Cross...........7:30 am and noon.


----------



## fredw (Sep 23, 2004)

*Heading out*

this afternoon for a long weekend hunt in the Sims Crossroad area.  My son hunted there last weekend and said there were a lot of acorns on the ground (as a result of the high winds associated with Ivan).


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 23, 2004)

After a strong opening weekend, it has gotten tough at the farm.  Ivan loaded the place with acorns and there is really no way to pattern the deer right now. They are scattered everywhere and hard to pinpoint a specific spot to get them in bow range. The bottoms are loaded, the ridges are loaded and the field edges are loaded with acorns. The only concentration of sign I can find is on ripe red oaks and crabapples but are late getting to these.  I guess they are feeding on the green acorns instead of coming right in to the red oaks and crabapples. The major bedding area is a big clearcut across the line and they are entering our place to feed at 50 different places so it is just the luck of the draw trying to catch them coming from the bedding area.  I hope things will improve as soon as the green acorns get gone but that will be a while.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 26, 2004)

*Sunday Morning 09/26*

Hunted over a food plot in overgrown field corner again and saw 5 deer from stand and 6 deer leaving the property.  The 5 from the stand were traveling across the overgrown field at 7:15 am, in a hurry to somewhere, don't know where.  They bypassed my foodplot.  Did some scouting in the creekbottom below my stand, seeing some buck rubs up and down the creek.  Nice morning to hunt.  All deer seen were does.


----------



## whithunter (Sep 27, 2004)

I have noticed the same thing as Arrow Flinger.  A little bit of sign everywhere, but no spots that are just tore up.  I hunted all weekend and did not see a thing.  I saw a few deer last week, but everytime they came within range it was 5-10 minutes after shooting light.  The food plots are thriving from all of the rain, but they are not being touched.  Hopefully the wind will let up some this weekend.


----------

